# My Betta wont make a bubble nest



## blueyesk23 (Dec 18, 2008)

My daugter as a red betta not sure what kind tough. He seems to be doing good had a case of fin rot but going away. The power has gone out and he is starting to come bak around from there. But I need to know if it is normal that e has never made a bubble nest since we have had him. We have had him for a couple of months now at least sine October.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It is fine for a betta to not make a bubble nest. They usually only make one when the conditions are 100% to their liking.

If you do want to see him make one, then you may want to tell us more about the tank to make sure he is getting optimal care (IE filtered, tank size, heated, etc).

And are you sure it is a boy?


----------



## fishman09 (Dec 29, 2008)

he is probally just to young or he could be to old, or just not bothering, sometimes they will only build one with a female


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Cody. The conditions have to be to their liking. Mine seem to make them when the weather is warmer.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

And then sometimes the conditions are perfect and they still don't build a bubble nest. I have two bettas, in two separate *identical* tanks. Each tank tests exactly the same as far as water parameters. Both tanks are planted. They are each fed the same food, kept at the same temperature, etc. I show no favoritism! 
One has a huge bubble nest going and the other one has shown no inclination towards building one at all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When I first get mine, they blow bubblenests, then they stop for some reason. The last two I got at the same time, different stores. One blows nests all the time and the other one did for the first month, then quit. Weird.


----------



## bxtorr19 (Dec 30, 2008)

My last Betta never made a bubblenest and I had him over 2 years and he was totally spoilted. Don't worry about it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have had bettas that never made real nests, just scattered bubbles all around.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> I have had bettas that never made real nests, just scattered bubbles all around.


Flame does that! Silly fish, he covers the top of his tank in bubbles, but never makes a real nest. I think he's old though. Professor Lupin has blown bubble nests almost daily since I brought him home from school. He does it all at once too, like if I destroy it during a water change he will religiously work on building one until it is done . My new guy hasn't blown any bubbles yet, but I've only had him for one night, so what can I say.

However, although I do agree with the previous posts, I think that we need more info on the specific situation here to rule out other environmental factors. What is the tank size, is it heated, is it filtered, is it cycled, the water change schedule, etc.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My female scatters bubbles every now and then. I have one that blows bubbles under a silk plant leaf. He's in a gallon and a half and he loves his silk plant.


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

with my male betta it never made one as long as it lived. Some just don't make them


----------



## fishman09 (Dec 29, 2008)

yuo should upgrade him to atleast a 2.5 gallon, they need atleast 2 gallons minimum


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

actually 5


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

My fishy made a really nice big bubble nest yesterday. Hes always making bubbles for me. Hope he never stops haha. I think they are cool!


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

I wished mine made one. its all ready for breeding just needs that stupid nest!
it started but they popped and he got sad.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

awww poor fishy ..yeah i gotta mess up his nest cause i gotta do a water change. Such hard work and i gotta destroy it lol. oh well.


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

keeps them busy though. they are smart fish and get bored easy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I hate to destroy a nice nest when its water changing time.


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

ok just asking a random question, is it possible to put a bowl under the nest and pick it up so it floats into the bowl then set the bowl back in after? I mean its worth a shot. you have to wreak it anyways. so try it


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

JHK30 said:


> ok just asking a random question, is it possible to put a bowl under the nest and pick it up so it floats into the bowl then set the bowl back in after? I mean its worth a shot. you have to wreak it anyways. so try it


When you bring the bowl up the water would probably displace the nest. Maybe if you tried to slip the bowl at an angle and scoop it up? Oh well, I think it gives them something to do so it's not such a bad thing.;-)


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Heh well i did the water change,soon as the air hits the bubbles they go bye bye. Lol. So no saving it. But thats okay like Kim said gives em something to do.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

ya my buy blew a few nests when I first got him,...in an un-cycled tank [didn't know any better]
but now since he's had his fin rot, no solid nests, just scattered bubbles.
they do seem to be quit picky / temperamental, even though they are tough at the same time [my little guy is quit determined ;D]


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

aww poor guy. maybe one day he will blow ya a nest again lol. My guy seemed quite miffed at me that all his hard work was gone. Hope he forgives me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, he'll blow another one in a few days. One of mine got his water changed yesterday and he blew a nice nest, I guess overnight.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

yay! lol thatll make me happy. til i gotta do his water again.


----------



## Pezzankeefo (Apr 20, 2011)

Wat n why do they build bubble nests my partner n I just cleaned his tank it was so disgusting b filled with bubbles we thought it was dirty lol


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I have had bettas that never made real nests, just scattered bubbles all around.


I'm glad I saw this post since I seen a lot of people post about their betta making bubble nests. I think mine does the scattered ones cuz I find little bubble's on both sides of his bowl at the top and not in any particular order. I don't know if that's really a bubble nest or just bubbles that are "there". Just happy to know that its normal for scattered or none at all.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Harley always makes a nest the second day he's in a bowl (when I wake up I see it) after a water change. He's in QT right now so the water gets changed everyday. This morning he had a few scattered bubbles on top but I wasn't 100% sure it was bubble nest material. I guess they are. After the bowl I upgraded him to a 10g and he never makes them now. Someone suggested trying to make a larger ring out of airline tubing to give him a "safe zone" but unfortunately that didn't work, oh well...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

My betta blows random bubbles. He hasn't blown a nest yet, but I've only had him for two weeks. Hmmm....I hope he does blow one though:3


----------



## amethystlady (Feb 19, 2011)

I have had my CT male since last October and no bubble nest. However, I am wondering if the Eclipse filter is just a little too strong? I think I have seem some bubbles but they disperse.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@ amethystlady 
There's a thread here somewhere that shows you how to make a baffle from a water bottl. Its super easy.


----------

